# Dog Deaths From Chewing Stuffed Toys



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Received this from another list. Here's the snopes.com link which gives more information.

_*Permission to crosspost this message*

Last night at agility class, a vet, who is a fellow agility student was 
telling us about a case she had this week. The dog ate a child's teddy bear 
and was very sick. When she opened the dog up to remove what she thought 
was an intestinal obstruction she found a huge gelatin type mess inside and the 
dogs intestines were black and the tissue dead. The dog will die no surgery 
can fix him up there was no living intestine left from stomach to colon.

This was not an obstruction. .... so she called the manufacturer of the 
Teddy Bear on a quest to find out what the gel was and what killed the dog. Turns 
out the stuffing in children's toys contains ingredients for flame 
retardants and mite control! It is designed to be come a gel. It is highly 
toxic. Now you would think a child's toy would be safe because it is for 
children, but they don't expect a child to eat the stuffing of the toys... 
huummmm that seems a bit scary too. But we all know dogs demolish stuffed 
toys.

So do not give or buy your dog any children's stuffed animals... some 
people get them at goodwill etc. The vet will be posting a warning and story and I 
will send any other facts as needed and as I learn more. Maybe some 
children's toys do not have this ingredient, but better to be safe then 
sorry. So meanwhile, make sure all your dog toys are for dogs. Please pass 
this on... it is a horrible death she described and one that can be 
avoided._


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

How horrible! Thanks for the info.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

OMG, who would have ever thought danger lies in children's toys that way. I would definitely have to worry about Ruby. Her curiosity is unbounded.


----------



## DorothyS (Aug 11, 2009)

That sure brings home the fact that we must be constantly vigilant. Add to that the crap they find outside and ingest, and it sure makes you realize you must always be on guard.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

So frightening, I forwarded to all my other doggie friends. It is awful. You might want to make this information available to all of the vet's you use.


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

This pix should put things in perspective of what can happen...my daughters cat (average size) starting going down hill fast...a surgery later this is what came out of him...

the items are play stuffed mice...shoestrings and her poneytail holders that have metal on them and who knows what else....

Valo lived to tell other stories....but $1500 later.... we were shocked he lived with that much in him!


----------



## Renee (Mar 27, 2008)

Good info...I gave the dogs some of my daughter's stuffed animals that didn't have the plastic eyes, etc. But they will be going in the trash tonight!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Leslie, thank for posting this info. 

Catherine, it's amazing that a little cat could hold so much inside without gettting seriously hurt. Glad to know the cat is doing well.


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

Wow, I can't believe the cat ate all that stuff! I guess that just proves that cats (and dogs) will eat just about anything.

Roscoe and Maddie don't get stuffed toys unless I'm actively playing with them and watching them. They've got their Skineez to chomp on by themselves, which are amazing!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Yikes! How sad. Who knew? I am not so sure I would want my child having a stuffed toy now. Who knows what they are being exposed to as they hold them tight - mite control?? Skineez are also a big hit at our house. We tie them in knots and throw for fetching, and Augie retrieves them, shakes them loose and brings them back for another go. 

Thanks for the warning.

Good thing cats have nine lives; looks like everything but the kitchen sink was in him!


----------

